# Much better than a utility knife.



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I cut lots lots of UPVC 5mm sheets and this cutter might help, wish I could get one here.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree Nite Walker. Those things are worth their weight in gold. Makes it much easier to pre-size HPL for the glue up.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

NiteWalker, I'm glad I clicked on the picture of the cutter you are reviewing. I recently (this past April) purchased a plastic laminate cutter from Lowe's with a very similar handle and was most disappointed with it. The cutter I purchased is not the model that you have posted here. It has a skinny/ thin blade, total junk. But it was the only one they were selling at the time. It too has a replaceable blade. The one I purchased has what I believe to be a model number 41577 and the Kolbalt logo on the left side of the handle.

Please edit your review to include the model number so folks don't go buying the same model I did. The model you have pictured is similar to one made by Hyde being they both have what appears to be big fat harry carbide tooth. The advantage going to the Kolbalt model is it has a replaceable cutter. After not being able to find the Hyde plastic laminate cutter anywhere I guess I'll check out one you have reviewed. Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good to know. How much do they cost ?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Darrell, I edited the review to include the model #.
Grizzly sells the same thing but with a wooden handle.
I actually forgot to check my kobalt, but I think the blade may be double sided like the grizzly version.

Dusty, it's $3.47; well worth it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheap enough ! Thank you : )


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Nothing new here. If you have done much laminate I'm surprised you didn't have a scoring tool. Been around for at least 40 yrs that I can vouch for.

kerf waste in laminate is not a consideration by any stretch

Table saw is the way to go on cutting full sheets. Tere are a few measures to take when doing so.

JB


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

JB, I used to cut my laminate on the table saw like you said; this was when I had a full size saw and not a jobsite saw. It's just not safe to run a piece of laminate over such a small surface. Even with my full size saw, a full sheet was troublesome (small one-car garage shop).

And I agree about the kerf not being a big deal, but they do add up when you need a bunch of small pieces.


----------

